# Green yolks in duck eggs?



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

my two pekins have finally decided to grace us with eggs. The eggs seem good, they passed the float test but when we crack them open the yolk is green! I have oak trees out back where they are and they seem to love acorns. I've read this may cause the green...but are they safe to eat?


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't have ducks but I think I could learn from the answers given here.
Nancy


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

I would like an answer to this too. I have raised ducks for the last 15 years and we have oak trees, we have never had this happen.

Edit: Are you talking about hard boiled eggs or the raw egg has green yolks?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Seems a Dr.Seuss moment, now all you need are green pigs. 

I have Ducks but all my eggs go into new Ducks.

I do sometimes have the occasional chicken egg that has some green to the yolk when cooked.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Hope someone can tell you what causes green yolks. We have ducks for eggs & have never had a green yolk yet but no oak tree's they can get to either.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Raw eggs?

Can't help you. All my duck eggs have yellow yolks. The eggs should be safe to eat though as long as you are sure they aren't rotted. How long do you wait to pick them up after they are laid?

Whatever the poultry eats can affect the color of the yolk.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Apparently things are getting green there? It'll make hen egg yolks green to eat too much green, so I guess it counts for ducks, too LOL


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

CarolT said:


> Apparently things are getting green there? It'll make hen egg yolks green to eat too much green, so I guess it counts for ducks, too LOL


Really? It's green here year round, and our hens get plenty of grass. Our yolks are a rich, orange color, thanks I'm told to the grass and forage, but never green. Are you sure about this?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well we're not green but there are tons of acorns. It was more of a brownish green than bright green and just nasty looking. I didn't think to take a picture. The eggs were raw, did not float, and did not smell. When you cracked them the yolk looked a little dark but when you pierced the yolk then you saw the nasty color. 
These darn ducks barely lay or if they do I can never find the eggs. I saw one of the hens on these though and ds swears they weren't there before because he's been checking this spot. I also have a fat little dog who loves eggs and may have been getting them before me. 
At any rate I erred on the side of caution and threw them out. I was so looking forward to using them in that cake but didn't want to take a chance on using them.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I've had it happen once with duck eggs, never with chicken eggs. I couldn't believe it! Same as you, the egg was 'good' using all other signs, but the raw yolk was green.

I threw that one out too and never thought to take a picture! After reading online, I've concluded they are safe to eat.

I decided if I ever encountered one again I was going to fry it over easy for total gross-out factor and see if I could get anyone in the house to eat it. Haven't run across another one yet!


----------

